# N249 delete



## steharvey (Jun 12, 2009)

Is this mod worth doing and is there anybody on here near Darlington that can show me how to do the N249 delete?
Regards, Steve


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=199049&hilit=N249+delete

Gunner Gibson will be along in a minute I'd say...


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

1. It's a protection feature if your ecu sees an overboost condition for a few seconds it will try to open the dv to vent boost
2. It's a response device the dv will open sooner with it in place, that little chirp you get after doing it is boost pushing against a closed dv waiting for manifold vacuum to build and open the dv

Pros are a nice clean engine top 
Cons are what's mentioned above

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

wak... are there any other safety features? like fuel cut?

or is removing the n249 a big mistake?

ive removed mine and it seams to run better to me.


----------



## IbizaAlex (Nov 11, 2005)

Removed it tends to give a few psi boost increase and the dv response is vastly improved which means getting back on the boost faster between quick gear changes.

With the valve completly removed you will get a fault code, but no engine light.

Its a great 'free' mod.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

There is clearly a split on this. Many top tuners are removing N249 as a matter of course... One could argue that there are minor faults which develop overtime with the N249 which do not show up, but gradually degrade the performance of the car / boost.. and when we delete the valve the fault is obviously by-passed giving the false impression that the valve is a positive mod..

In my case it was a positive mod. Engine bay looks tidier and the car feels smoother to drive. This is the case with many other people who have modded the valve...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

alun said:


> wak... are there any other safety features? like fuel cut?
> 
> or is removing the n249 a big mistake?
> 
> ive removed mine and it seams to run better to me.


There are other features that offer protection for various conditions and the n249 is just one of them and it may be a rare one.

Its not a big mistake just something to be aware of, and I believe its a placebo effect that it is different but unlikely to be more responsive.

Logically its not going to improve DV response and before anyone thinks I'm talking theory, Ive done the mod its been on and off the car to check and the DV is 100% noisier after its off on lift off which can only be the boost pressure honking through as manifold vacuum takes longer to build to open it.
N249 on, the ECU can open it much faster from the vacuum chamber and pedal inputs to make the DV MORE responsive.

Its my opinion based on some testing... At the moment it is off the car.
The reality for me is... Its not more responsive however will the milliseconds of difference be an issue? dunno. Do I like the little chirp form the DV... kinda do.

The brain says put it back on the heart says leave it off.. but I am leaning to put it back on even though I do love the much cleaner engine top!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the replie.. im leaving mine off. i like it that way. plus as you say.. much cleaner engine top, with easier to access coils (for when they go wrong)


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm leaving mine off as I uncovered some broken pipes/joints when I removed them


----------



## steharvey (Jun 12, 2009)

I had my engine smoke tested for air leaks recently and they found smoke coming from the area near the inlet manifold and out the dip stick holder.....? If I do the n249 delete maybe it will solve that problem and as for the dip stick holder I removed it to see if there was an o ring sealing it and there wasn't so fitting one should solve that.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Ste Harvey, there are another set of pipes not related to the N249 in that region. They can be changed for forge items.. I'll try find you the link.


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

steharvey said:


> I had my engine smoke tested for air leaks recently and they found smoke coming from the area near the inlet manifold and out the dip stick holder.....? If I do the n249 delete maybe it will solve that problem and as for the dip stick holder I removed it to see if there was an o ring sealing it and there wasn't so fitting one should solve that.


Could be a faulty PCV valve that's sticking and causing the crankcase to over-pressurise but you would expect a small amount of leakage from the tube if the dipstick is removed. You say the other leak is near the inlet manifold, the crankcase ventilation hoses are directly underneath so you could have a split hose.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

why dont you remove it and see how it drives for you? if you dont like it, put it back on.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> The brain says put it back on the heart says leave it off.. but I am leaning to put it back on even though I do love the much cleaner engine top!


Refitted it yesterday and DV operation is much better, no more chirp from the boost surge, all silent now, DV is being opened faster with it in place.

I can comment on why some people think its better without but all the material I have read, says that its to improve the DV performance, to be safer and now personal experience suggests this has all positive benefits with it in place.

Protection features aside, faster DV Response and stopping the compressor from surging until the manifold vacuum builds has got to be a good thing.

I understand the DV opening quickly can drop power suddenly and switching to manifold vacuum can make that drop less violent and perhaps where the smoother opinions come from. :?

On its technical merits I'm keeping it in place.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak is it possible the use longed hoses and rewire thr N249 so that it still works but is hidden to give you the uncluttered look :?:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wak is it possible the use longed hoses and rewire thr N249 so that it still works but is hidden to give you the uncluttered look :?:


can't see why not... it's only 4mm hoses and the resovoiur... it'll fit quite nicly where i left the solinoid..

but think i'll be leaving mine off...


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I fired the solenoid off in favour of a heat sunk resistor. No errors on vag com.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GunnerGibson said:


> I fired the solenoid off in favour of a heat sunk resistor. No errors on vag com.


i saved the cost of resistor and just used some cable that was lying around at syd's... I WAS CHEAP


----------

